# Anyone see a FLAME HAWK on their travels GTA?



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

*Flame hawkfish*

been looking for one for a month
there were two at two big al locations unfortunately the color was fading and were almost orange not deep red... so passed on them and they are sold anyways... hard to find fish...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*flame hawk*

chk out coral reef shop , I know red gets them in periodically , I have seen a few at big als scarb , but that was a while ago , the faded look comes back after a while ,more stress and water &#8230;.they are amazing fish and great to watch for entertainment 
good luck


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks gents!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

There is one at R20 Mississauga, you have call and check whether still around. I saw it yesterday.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

*Ba scarborough*

hey was at BA Scarborough yesterday they just had 3 in 
I think they will be ready for sale today... nice size and color...but pricey


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks, how much? I need to pay a second party for QT services too.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Mido said:


> hey was at BA Scarborough yesterday they just had 3 in
> I think they will be ready for sale today... nice size and color...but pricey


$130 each. A little overpriced. They definitely eat, had them feed trio.


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

How much do they usually cost in GTA? I was interested in one too but that's a bit too much for me.



[KRAFTIG] said:


> $130 each. A little overpriced. They definitely eat, had them feed trio.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I paid $100 + 25% off about a year ago (big Al's). They are a Hawaiian fish so whatever issues there is with permits in that part of the world will alter the price. But obviously just finding them locally in a shop is now an issue which will drive up the price as well. If you want one that bad you'll have to pay the premium for it. Unless your lucky enough to find someone selling one with a tank shut down. 

Mine eats pellets and frozen foods.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Not sure, however BA Kitchener was selling for $99


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Not sure, however BA Kitchener was selling for $99


I think this is the usual price for them.

Do Big als all have different suppliers for them to charge different prices?


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Coral Reef Shop has a ton available, possible 20-30 in stock. All looking good, all the specimens I reviewed were eating too! Picked one up today, $90CND. Now let's hope it makes it through QT!


----------

